# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS 10] Coexistence de sites sur un mme serveur

## senacle

Bonjour,

Mon sujet est  cheval entre IIS et Laravel (Php).
Comme il y a besoin de faire une rcriture d'URL pour un site Laravel sous IIS, j'ai post mon problme dans le forum Laravel : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11748658

Mais peut-tre les sachants IIS d'ici pourront me dpanner  ::D:

----------


## senacle

Finalement, on a choisi de mettre :
une instance A Laravel pour les sites qui n'ont pas besoin d'authentification sur le port 80une instance B Laravel pour les sites qui ont besoin d'une authentification sur le port 8080

----------


## senacle

On a trouv plus simple : une seule instance Laravel.

Dans IIS
Le site A sur le port 80, authentification anonyme seule, pointant sur le dossier public de l'instance LaravelLe site B sur le port 8080, authentification Windows seule, pointant sur le mme dossier public de l'instance Laravel.

Dans l'instance Laravel, on dfinit des routes avec /sso
Au niveau du Reverse Proxy, on a dfinit cette redirection : https://mon.domaine/sso vers https://mon.domaine:8080/sso

L'utilisateur entre alors ces liens :
https://mon.domaine/mon_appli_libre
https://mon.domaine/sso/mon_appli_authentifiee

----------

